# Rest Haven Series 2011...some changes



## bassmanmark

I think Rest Haven has been hit real hard over the last couple years; so I think the best option is to fish Rest Haven and a couple other lakes in between. I have asked a few other members and they seem to think that is a pretty good idea. So here goes a new tentative group of lakes and a schedule...add comments please. April 16th Wellington 7am-1pm......April 30th Rest Haven 2pm-8pm......May 21st LaDue 7am-1pm......June 4th Rest Haven 6am-12pm......June 18th Norwalk 6am-12pm......June 25th Rest Haven 3pm-9pm......July 9th Magadore 7am-2pm (Championship). All of the lakes along with Rest Haven have been rated as Excellent for bass fishing for the 2011 season. If other lakes are better represented by you guys I am fine with changing some...for example Beaver Creek or Pleasant Hill...or whatever...I just personally know that each of the lakes currently chosen are great bass lakes with lots of opportunities to catch large bags of fish during the time in which I have chosen to fish them.


----------



## flippin fool

that looks like a promising schedule. i might have to be tim's partner this year


----------



## Scum_Frog

Mark as much as Adam and I wish we could...but theres no way we can travel too Moggy and Due....if those could get switched out we'd prolly be in....turn one into resthaven and a nother into beaver creek or something n were golden. Let me know brotha


----------



## flippin fool

if you keep ladue and mogadore me and tim are in?


----------



## bassmanmark

Thinking of switching the Mogadore Championship to an East Harbor Championship>>>opinions? April 16th Wellington 7am-1pm......May 1st Rest Haven 2pm-8pm......May 21st LaDue 7am-1pm......June 4th Rest Haven 6am-12pm......June 19th Norwalk 6am-12pm......June 25th Rest Haven 3pm-9pm......July 10th East Harbor 7am-2pm (Championship).


----------



## KingFisher89

The schedule looks good but I dont think many people will want to travel all the way to la due for a $40 tournament?


----------



## flippin fool

if you ever got tired of fishing up someones ass or someone up your ass at rest haven you will appreciate ladue. 1500 acres of water. well worth the drive. mogadore is even better than ladue. just my .02 on the issue


----------



## flippin fool

maybe you should find out who all is in for sure and let them decide as a group instead of just 1 or 2 people? i know the conkles, nagy, tim, myself, and chad would go for those places


----------



## Scum_Frog

ya thats what I told Mark is too see how many people we can have fish that series or not. I just know if we fish that far adam and I are out and so is Lyle and Josh. Either way we need to see how many teams we can have in the series. And so far we seem to not have anyone else responding. May want to post this thread in to the Tournament discussions. I think for the first year adding new bodies of water besides resthaven.....wellington, norwalk, beaver creek and east harbor is plenty to add into the first year. Jus my opinion is all.


----------



## dtigers1984

I could do LaDue and Mogadore, but I doubt that Jake and I could make every tourney, regardless of where they're at. I'd love to see an April date in East Harbor, rather than the championship in July. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## bassmanmark

Well I'm guessing the best decision will include figuring out what the prerequisite is for making the championship...if it's points than missing 2 tourneys is gonna be tough to make the top 5...if it's fish a certain amount of tourneys and your in then it is less important to miss a couple. April 16th Wellington 7am-1pm......May 1st Rest Haven 2pm-8pm......May 21st Norwalk 6am-12pm......June 4th Mogadore 7am-1pm......June 19th Rest Haven 6am-12pm......June 25th Rest Haven 3pm-9pm......July 10th East Harbor 7am-2pm (Championship). I'm pretty sure this is close to a final schedule. If you miss one tourney Jarrett it would be the June 4th Mogadore and that would be the 3rd in June and you would have to miss it anyway. See if that works out better with Lyle and the fellas. If not I may as well just add LaDue back in as well and we just go from there.


----------



## KingFisher89

Magadore and ladue are electric only lakes your not even allowed to have motors on the back of your boat im pretty sure? so i know that will knock out a few people


----------



## bassmanmark

I doubt that has any bearing on whether most will fish the series...like I said missing one tourney would be no big deal...also most boats our size have motors that are relatively easy to take off. And believe me Mogadore is worth taking off the motor.


----------



## flippin fool

tim and i for sure really, really like the idea of mogadore and ladue. mark i can think of 1 particular day that would make you want to push for ladue in may  i don't think we took any pics did we?


----------



## Scum_Frog

Well it is wut it is! lol


----------



## thistubesforu

not to be negative, but fool is one of the guys that was suppose to fish the last 2 years and didnt. so if u want my 2 cents i wouldnt base anything off what he says. i dont want u take that the wrong way either fool, because i have met u and talked to u and u seemed like an alright guy. i just wanted to put that out there because just like 316 there was always somethin. mark just let us know if its gonna be # of tourneys or points and josh and i will make a decision from there. also if norwalk stays everyone interested in the series will have to get a boat permit to fish the res. i believe it costs only 5 dollars.


----------



## peach680

how do you get in on this?
I have a buddy tht would be all over this with me.
Erik


----------



## flippin fool

i take no offense tube. you're right ui haven't fished the last 2 years. but i also know not many people like playing follow the leader all day and fishing used water after an hour,or trying to fish around all the bank fishermen. or trying to catch 15 inch fish in a place loaded with 14 7/8" fish...lol or come championship go to your spot(the only spot you fish the whole season to find someone sitting on it all day. i just think you should add new places. the bigger the better. ladue and mogadore are a bit of a drive but you will not have to worry about people crowding you. as for beaver creek it's another place where you play follow the leader and just go around in a circle and fish used water all day.


----------



## Scum_Frog

Fool keep in mind the tourny series has been the same for two years. Adding in wellington, norwalk and east harbor is already taking some pressure off of resthaven and onto new water. I dont see why we couldnt have a tourny at east harbor earlier in the year...and then have it be the championship as well.....That would take out the far drive tourny "moggy or due" and still take a tourny away from the follow the leader pond. Its kind of extreme to take a tourny series that has been the same for two years and throw in 4 diff bodies of water and one of them being 2 hrs away. A little extreme for some average joes who jus like the competition of tourny fishing and for small money. Just saying. my vote would be for...

Fish east harbor twice.
Wellington
norwalk
and resthaven. You would only fish resthaven like 3-4 times instead of 7.


----------



## flippin fool

how about adding findlay reservoir 1&2, mogadore and ladue? you can throw out 3 tournaments? just another option for the guys out west? what do you think?


----------



## Scum_Frog

Fool I am confused about that post....do you mean throw out Moggy and due and add in Findlay 1,2??? or keep moggy and due and add in findlay 1,2??? Way its posted it reads like adding findlay 1,2 and keeping ladue and moggy??? lol just confused haha


----------



## thistubesforu

definately think the beav would be a bad idea. everyone would be following the fastest boat around the shoreline. i think we all know who that would be. if not heres a hint it rhymes with assmanmark. hahahaha.


----------



## Scum_Frog

assman? must be a proctologist. Sounds like my field of work hhaha......i say east harbor twice. wellington, norwalk and resthaven. done and done


----------



## flippin fool

i was thinking mogadore, ladue, findlay reservoir, resthaven, wellington and norwalk maybe even east harbor? make it where you can throw out 2 or 3 tournaments and still make the championship. a good portion of your group that fishes these will definately go to mogadore and ladue, but probably not findlay. you guys would probably go to findlay and not ladue or mogadore? that sounds a little more fair don't you think?


----------



## bassmanmark

I also suggested Findlay...it is large enough and the 2 reservoirs are both really good fishing. And for you westerners the drive would be pretty minimal. I have no problem adding tournaments but generally I think people lose interest once the summer is upon us. I always figured we would fish heavy in the spring and early summer and everyone would be free to do what they want for the rest of the summer. I want to keep 2 or 3 Rest Haven tourneys....that's our original home water tourney...its easy and there is actually enough room with all the water that is actually there. Even with 12 boats on pond 8 most did pretty well catching fish. There are a few more ponds out there that hold fish.


----------



## bassmanmark

I am always open to suggestions but ultimately it will come down to what I feel is the best opportunity for everyone to fish each tournament and have a pretty good chance at catching fish at those tournaments. I'm going to switch it up a bit this year with prize money being split a different way. There will be two ways to win prize money at the end of the year. The first will be a Team of the Year award and the top 3 will receive money(so obviously the more tournaments you fish the more likely you are to finish higher). The second is the end of the season Championship(a minimum of 4 tournaments must be paid for and fished in order for you to be eligible). The break down in cash will be on a 10 team based break down. I will be adding one more place to fish and it will be a 7 tournament regular season and a championship....so if you want to throw out the 3 far ones you can...or the 3 Rest Havens you can. I think that is the most fair and simplest way to please everyone. The new schedule and place will be out soon but don't expect much of a change in the dates already set.:::::: April 16th Wellington 7am-1pm......May 1st Rest Haven 2pm-8pm......May 21st Norwalk 6am-12pm......June 5th Mogadore 7am-1pm......June 19th Rest Haven 6am-12pm......June 25th Rest Haven 3pm-9pm......July 10th East Harbor 7am-2pm (Championship). I'm guessing a May 15th La Due 7am-1pm tournament might have to fill that spot...it is a great lake.


----------



## bassmanmark

Tournament fees and disbursement will be as follows::::$50 per tournament. Each tournament $40 dollars of that will be given back out as prize money for that individual tournament. On a ten team tournament base the top 3 will receive a pay out. 1st place will receive 50% of that....2nd 30%...3rd 20%; or $200 to 1st, $120 to 2nd, and $80 to 3rd. The remaining $10 will be split into the end of the season prizes. $5 for Team of the Year award ($50 for each tourney) and $350 for end of the year total prize split between top 3 in the same break down as above. Same as the Championship money but in the Championship teams will pay the $50 entrance fee and that should bring the total for the Championship real close to $1000. Payed in the same as above...All of this is based on a 10 team league. Last year we averaged 11 teams per tournament so these numbers aren't to far off. Total payout for Championship would then be:::::$500 for 1st....$300 for 2nd and $200 for 3rd. Not to bad. Obviously if we have more teams the loot increases......Comments>>>>>>


----------



## flippin fool

are you capping it at a certain number of teams?


----------



## ohiomelvin

hey i was wondering if you were going to give a money for big bass


----------



## Scum_Frog

So if I am reading this right. Everything we've talked about so far doesnt matter bcuz ur adding in moggy and now possibly ladue anyways?

On a side note can u make the June4th the 5th? I can only get one saturday off a month and theres already one there....

Also what about throwing in a tourny at west harbor as well??/ Just a thought.


----------



## bassmanmark

Mogadore never left and yes I'm adding LaDue....15 team cap. We will decide on Big Bass at each tournament. Usually we throw in 5 or 10 dollars for it and it is not a requirement. And what we talked about has always been about Mogadore and LaDue and the schedule. A count of possible teams would be helpful. I'm pretty sure we have near 10 right now. I made the switch to the June tournament. I pretty sure I'm done with any other changes.


----------



## flippin fool

tim and i are in


----------



## flippin fool

june 5th might be an issue for me and tim and anyone else fishing tri county. depends on there schedule they only fish sundays. of course it depends if they have one that day and where? won't know til about feb-march


----------



## rbthntr

me and ohiomelvin are in jus got my other turney schedual and only have one conflicting date so we are in


----------



## bassmanmark

Sounds good...Welcome


----------



## Scum_Frog

Mark do we have a solid number of teams so far who is all fishing this year?? If so can you post up the names on who is in so far with the series. 

I also think we need to change the series name since its no longer just resthaven! lol.....let me know


----------



## bassmanmark

Spro Bass Series....Chuck and Duck Series....Same Frog Different Day Series...Gas Prices Suck Series....Mark and Matt Dominate the Regular Tournaments But Can"t Get It Done In The Championship Series....We Choked League...Everyone Wants Their .02$ In Series...Bitchin' Bout The Drive Series...Why Does Mark's Boat Go So Damn Fast Series...The Jig Don't Work Series...Use What Mark's Usin' Gang....Wait to the last second and tell me if you're in Series.... actually some suggestions would be cool


----------



## KingFisher89

how about straight rippin lips series?


----------



## bassmanmark

Ha...Good One man...you got me! Well thought out...funny...literate...great post! You sir have apparently never met me, that is exact opposite of how I run these tournaments and how I feel about people and how to work around any problem they may have. But some forums have good people and some have bad and I'm certainly not to worried about the bad ones...good luck with that attitude...should take you far!


----------



## flippin fool

wow mark, i believe he might be your number 1 fan


----------



## flippin fool

by the way.... who is he?


----------



## Scum_Frog

I'm not even worried bout the dudes post.....Mark do we have a set number of teams yet for the series?? let me know plz


----------



## thistubesforu

josh and i out.


----------



## bassmanmark

I think we should have real close to 12...my count before anyone showed interest other than who I knew would be in was at 12. Some may miss a tournament or 2 but I think 10 have guaranteed they are in. Might actually have to cut it off at near 12...I am going to count the guys that have expressed interest as of today...so we are near 14 but we will see how things shake down. We always lose one or two as the season goes on. So there ya go between 12-14. Tube yer killin me...I love having you and Josh at tournaments.


----------



## flippin fool

maybe next year we should throw in the ohio river


----------



## thistubesforu

u put ohio river in and im back in it. ahhaha. might make an appearence at a haven tourney not sure though. goin on the ice with joshy boy friday well talk it over and let u know for sure.


----------



## bassmanmark

Sounds good...good luck on the hard water.


----------



## thistubesforu

josh and i are goin to be out. if it works out we wouldnt mind fishin a haven tourney. im sure ill see u guys over there at some point.


----------



## Bass Wizard

bassman y r the tournament hours so weird not every one likes fishing in the dark for the easy fish


----------



## Scum_Frog

What tourny is in the dark??? And a few of them either start early morning or into sunset because of the topwater action that has been requested the past few years.


----------



## Bass Wizard

give me a break scumfrog you'r better than that! what are you trying to do sneak up on them in the dark? April 16th at 7:OOa.m.,will be very dark and cold. May 1st at 8:00p.m. is liable to be the same. Why dont we just have the tournament hours like most tournaments are? P.S.you said you were out anyway! Maybe if you fished after the sun came up you could catch something!


----------



## flippin fool

bass wizard are you fishing with us?


----------



## Bass Wizard

ya most likely i dont care were we fish as long as the hours are the same as last year


----------



## Scum_Frog

bass wizard....obviously u didnt follow last years tourny because for me not being able to catch anything during "light hours" would be funny if me and Adam didnt win last years series. And for the tourny times....if you were to do any research at all you would see that on April 16th the sunrise is like 6:53 a.m.....and on May 1st sunset is 8:26 p.m....so any other questions or concerns you may have about our Tournament times will be appreciated!! And if you dont think fishing tourny's in between sunrise and sunset are "tournament hours" then sorry they do not follow your guidelines.


----------



## flippin fool

i don't know about the rest of you fellas, but i can't wait for 4-16. i'm ready to catch some fish


----------



## ohiomelvin

im with you flippin fool im ready for spring in general especially 4-16


----------



## Bass Wizard

im sorry if i upset you scum frog im just addressing a concern a couple of boats have with the new tourn hours the payout last year was great four a small club and i hate to see to many leave do to many changes in one year p.s. to hoem it may concern tricounty has branched off this year and bob started another club erie shores invite only so look four numbers to be down


----------



## Scum_Frog

wizard u didnt upset me....i just wanted to address the issue so there was no confusion on the times and lighting conditions for the tournaments.....hopefully everything works out and we have a great turn-out with teams this year!! more teams more money.....plus more competition..


----------



## flippin fool

well looks like your probably gonna lose me and tim, the conkles, nagy and everyone else that fishes tri county this year.


----------



## Bass Wizard

hey flippin fool, what do you mean by all that? what do you know that the rest of us dont?


----------



## flippin fool

mark changed all the days from sat. to sun. all but 4 of them are on the same day and the evening resthaven is the night before one of our club tournaments. we would only be able to make 3.


----------



## Bass Wizard

where are these changes posted at and what is he thinking? do they not want people to participate?


----------



## RAT540

you have a list of what lakes you fish,and dates?


----------



## flippin fool

bass wizzard and rat look at post #26 dates times and lakes


----------



## bassmanmark

I think I only switched one tournament since the very first posting...maybe 2. I really don't know if this will be the final schedule anyway...but I said this will be real close to the final one...my guess is...it's final...I don't get the allure of tri-county their payout is like 150 dollars total...and that is with 15 guys fishing. Man gone for a week and people can't tell time anymore. On April 16th sunrise is like 6:06 ...plenty of light to start a tourney at 7am...and May sunset is like 8:35...so plenty of light there as well.


----------



## bassmanmark

Flippin...you can miss a few tournaments and still make the championship...There are only 2 touneys that clash with tri county...and our championship on July 10th pays like 800 dollars to the winner compared to tri counties 60 bucks. Plus on July 10th I guarantee Clear Fork is gonna suck like it always does in the summer. My guess is total weight of 6lbs will win that!


----------



## Bass Wizard

hey b---manmark heres your facts: on April 16th the sun will rise at 6:47am. on May 1st the sun will set at 8:23pm. On may 21st the sun will rise at 6:03 am and on June 25th the sun will set at 9:04pm. hope this helps.


----------



## flippin fool

bassmanmark said:


> Flippin...you can miss a few tournaments and still make the championship...There are only 2 touneys that clash with tri county...and our championship on July 10th pays like 800 dollars to the winner compared to tri counties 60 bucks. But o well...I think your last 3yrs posts how ended with I'm out!....so I doubt we were expecting too much. Plus on July 10th I guarantee Clear Fork is gonna suck like it always does in the summer. My guess is total weight of 6lbs will win that!


only 2 tournaments that clash? the last schedule i saw was all sundays except 3. please post an updated schedule. tri county has theirs posted and it WON'T change.


----------



## bassmanmark

Ok...so if you know this...why are you asking if a 7am tourney is too early...it's light enough to shoot deer 1/2 before sun up...should be fine for casting a plastic worm....and the sundown gives us plenty of time for weigh in...but who knows...I don't get your questions on tournament times...They should be safe light without a problem. And low light is perfect for catching fish...on most days.


----------



## bassmanmark

It truly doesn't matter...the schedule is the schedule and it's gonna stay how it is and if people can fish it; they will; if not they won't. We will have plenty of people at each tournament...and when are people gonna get the TENTATIVE schedule is a schedule that may change...I throw dates out there to see what people want to do...what best fits most peoples schedule. Then I make a schedule that most can deal with...I thought Jan. would be early enough to have a completed schedule...I mean it's been the same since Dec. 15th hasn't it? : April 16th Wellington 7am-1pm......May 1st Rest Haven 2pm-8pm......May 21st Norwalk 6am-12pm......June 5th Mogadore 7am-1pm......June 19th Rest Haven 6am-12pm......June 25th Rest Haven 3pm-9pm......July 10th East Harbor 7am-2pm (Championship). I'm guessing a May 15th La Due 7am-1pm tournament might have to fill that spot...it is a great lake.

Read more: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=161166&page=2#ixzz1BuNkkGZO


----------



## bassmanmark

My best guess at number of teams will be 15. That should make for a $1000+ payout for the championship....not too bad!


----------



## bassmanmark

One month till Wellington.


----------



## Scum_Frog

I cant wait any loonggggeerrrrrr haha its killin me lol


----------



## KingFisher89

word......


----------



## KingFisher89

...........


----------



## Bass Wizard

kingfisher do you have an ice auger i can borrow for the first tournament? I will make this simple for you since you seem at a loss just put a thumbs up sign for yes or a thumbs down sign for no.


----------



## bassmaniac

Good luck this season with your new series. I hope it all goes well for you guy's. Should be a fun season with a lot of fish caught.


----------



## frog_dodger

bassmaniac said:


> Good luck this season with your new series. I hope it all goes well for you guy's. Should be a fun season with a lot of fish caught.


Well thanks bassmaniac. I plan to catch many many wonderful fish this year. I think it'll be a great season for me so everybody better be on their A-game because I'll be :G'er fishin' with a !# or :T with a :S (all artificial, mind you).


----------



## Scum_Frog

God we havent even trashed talked on this thread yet.....sheesh whats gotten into us???

Kingfisher and scum_frog defending champs.....bring it on ladies hahahaha


----------



## Bass Wizard

just curious do you guys already got enough fake fishermen set up to sit all day in other peoples fishing spots, or are you all gonna try to fish fair and square this year? how much of a cut did your hired phone talkers and hole sitters make last year off you anyways?


----------



## Scum_Frog

Huh?!?! I know trash talkin should be started but i dont think ur post makes sense haha.....were u ever at our tournys??? there was rarely another boat in there besides the people fishing....unless your post was a complete joke??


2010 Champs straight rippin lips.


----------



## Bass Wizard

I will see you on saturday, scum frog GAME ON!!!

Oh yea where is Wellington upgrounds anyway, is this in Michigan, or Ohio? I will be there regardless, i just need directions.


----------



## KingFisher89

Well if you had hired phone talkers like us you would know. I think its in Kentucky????


----------



## flippin fool

king fisher your wrong, it's in west virginia


----------



## KingFisher89

Well I knew it was down south somewhere just wasnt to sure


----------



## Scum_Frog

I just cant wait to fish against this so called "wizard of bass" hahah



me and kingfisher slayen this year....time to bring out the dipsy divers.


----------



## bassmanmark

This weekends weather is going to be awful for Wellington. They are calling for 25mph winds and Wellington is not going to be fishable with that. The date for the first tourney has been switched to April 23rd from 7am-1pm and will remain at Wellington. Sorry for the inconv. but I would rather switch it now than cancel it when everyone is at Wellington. Call if you have any questions. 419-677-5451 Mark


----------



## thistubesforu

what a bunch of skirts...... i leave the tourney series and this is what it turns into. only gonna fish if its 70s and sunny.


----------



## flippin fool

20+ m.p.h. winds at wellington is nothing


----------



## Bass Wizard

Oh flipper and tube head, you are both amazing! I just can't get the picture out of my head of your boats slamming into the rocks and you guys crying like little girls. Thankyou both for being sooooo coool.


----------



## thistubesforu

oh wizard of blah i cant i believe i travelled all this way just to find out u dont have a funny bone. im so sorry for trying to rag on a field of fisherman that i feel i know farely well.


----------



## Scum_Frog

easy ladies.....this is a forum for men....not....well...ladies hahah.....scum_frog n kingfisher 2010 champs....hoorahhhhh!!!! future 2011...jus sayen


----------



## flippin fool

hey tube, question is, can this wizard fish as good as he flaps his gums?


----------



## Scum_Frog

Flippin thats the true question....a lot of flappin has been done on here.....lets see if he's got the goods or not. Oh and BTW

Just so everyone knows the tourny this wknd is looking like high winds and rain again. If thats the case the tourny will be switched too resthaven. Will know more later in the week for official decision. Probably thursday or friday. Thanks guys.


----------



## Bass Wizard

You ladies need to make up your minds, first you want trash talk and then when it hits home you start crying! Make up your minds!!!

As far as this weekend, it looks a lot better than last week, only 17 mph winds, just dont wear your skirts cause the wind might blow them up and nobody wants to see that!


----------



## Scum_Frog

hahhah they didnt give me the nickname long dong for nothing haha. and Wizard of oz.....ive been all in for any tourny any condition....me and adam are wearing the ring....so come try n take it brotha  this is going to be a good series! lol I may even brake out the line counters for this tourny haha.


----------



## Bass Wizard

Wow, i don't even know how to respond to this one, its nice to see some humor brought back into this thread, even if you are the guest at your own roasting. 
Sorry for the ignorance, but i really had no idea that you and adam were married, i guess with the nickname name "long Dong" you must be quite the catch?


----------



## flippin fool

even 17 mph at wellington is brutal. not worth fighting the wind all day


----------



## Scum_Frog

hahaha Wizard....your keeping this series fun! haha, I cannot wait until saturday....be nice to meet all these new faces to the series......Looked up the weather again and they raised the wind up to 20 mph and lowered it to few showers.....looks like its probably going to be a resthaven tourny for the first one.


----------



## bassmanmark

I'm going to switch it up a bit this year with prize money being split a different way. There will be two ways to win prize money at the end of the year. The first will be a Team of the Year award and the top 3 will receive money(so obviously the more tournaments you fish the more likely you are to finish higher). The second is the end of the season Championship(a minimum of 4 tournaments must be paid for and fished in order for you to be eligible). The break down in cash will be on a 10 team based break down. I will be adding one more place to fish and it will be a 7 tournament regular season and a championship....so if you want to throw out the 3 far ones you can...or the 3 Rest Havens you can. I think that is the most fair and simplest way to please everyone.


Tournament fees and disbursement will be as follows::::$50 per tournament. Each tournament $40 dollars of that will be given back out as prize money for that individual tournament. On a ten team tournament base the top 3 will receive a pay out. 1st place will receive 50% of that....2nd 30%...3rd 20%; or $200 to 1st, $120 to 2nd, and $80 to 3rd. The remaining $10 will be split into the end of the season prizes. $5 for Team of the Year award ($50 for each tourney) and $350 for end of the year total prize split between top 3 in the same break down as above. Same as the Championship money but in the Championship teams will pay the $50 entrance fee and that should bring the total for the Championship real close to $1000. Payed in the same as above...All of this is based on a 10 team league. Last year we averaged 11 teams per tournament so these numbers aren't to far off. Total payout for Championship would then be:::::$500 for 1st....$300 for 2nd and $200 for 3rd. Not to bad. Obviously if we have more teams the loot increases.


SCHEDULE:

April 23rd 7am-1pm....May 1st Rest Haven 2pm-8pm...May 15th La Due 7am-1pm...May 21st Norwalk 6am-12pm......June 5th Mogadore 7am-1pm......June 19th Rest Haven 6am-12pm......June 25th Rest Haven 3pm-9pm......July 10th East Harbor 7am-2pm (Championship). 

Info...just in case you need to review.


----------



## Scum_Frog

See you guys at 6:15a.m at resthaven pond 8. If anyone has any questions feel free to send me a message. thanks and goodluck.......wizard..AHHH!! hahaha


----------



## dtigers1984

Can you still fish any pond at the Rest Haven tournaments, and do you have a full field for the first event?


----------



## Scum_Frog

Yes full field and yes you can fish any pond. Your fish must be 15" to be eligible for weigh in even though some ponds have 12" limit. So fish where you would like but bring in only 15" fish for weigh in.


----------



## KingFisher89

We dont have a full field you are more than welcome to fish the event


----------



## bassmanmark

We don't have a full field...so you are welcome to fish it...and the ODNR rules apply...15" in pond 8 and the rest can be 12". But if you start in pond 8, you stay in pond 8...if you start somewhere else you can't fish in pond 8 at all. Call me if you have questions. 419-677-5451. Mark


----------



## Scum_Frog

Thats right....I must of been thinking about the first years rules...i forgot we switched it all last year.....my badddd lol 24 hours and counting boysss


----------



## dtigers1984

I'll be there in the morning if it's not storming too bad when I wake up.


----------



## bassmanmark

Weather should be pretty good tomorrow....calling for almost 70 degrees and sun...Look forward to seeing you.


----------



## Bass Wizard

Hey ladies Happy Easter. How was the tournament Saturday? do ya all post results or anything? How many boats showed and what did it take to win?
I feel really bad about not making it, i was really looking forward to a nice meet and greet - especially you scum frog since you seem to be my biggest fan. 

Oh well we had unexpected family drop in from out of town for Easter and the wife said "NO WAY"!!! So there you have it, you get another week to practice up before we get to meet. 

So i suggest you be doing some fishing this week, because i got a new can of whuuuup as_ in my Easter Basket.


----------



## Dinger

Will your wife let you out of the house to play with the boys next time?

Ding <----already on wife number 4


----------



## Scum_Frog

hahahaha Wizard....your not going to act like another guy and run his mouth on the tourny thread and never show up to a tourny are ya?!?!? 

Saturdays tourny had a slow bite....only two teams weighed in 5 fish limits and another team weighed in 4. If I remember the numbers correctly they were 8.52lbs won the tourny and 8.06 took second with 7.96 taking third. I believe big bass weighed in around 3½ lbs. Next tourny will be on sunday at resthaven. See you there.


----------



## KingFisher89

The Resthaven tournament is being switched to Saturday April 30th due to lack of boats being able to fish sunday. The tournament will start at 8:30-2:30 anybody is welcome to fish.


----------



## bassmanmark

That information is correct...thank you sir.


----------



## Bass Wizard

Hey Ladies, just wondering who is President of this dog and pony show?


----------



## flippin fool

if you're not going to show up, does it matter?


----------



## bassmanmark

Bass Wizard your killing me bro. You know when the tournaments are. Just show up and fish with us. My guess is you're a better poster/talker than you are a fisherman. Which is sad because your posts suck! And now for the results:

1st...................The Conkles.............8.58lbs
2nd..................Adam/Jarrett............8.06lbs
3rd...................Mark/Matt...............7.96lbs
4th...................Chad/Dave..............5.82lbs
5th...................Jake/Bo..................3.40lbs

No other teams posted catches.

Points are as followed:

Conkles......................15pts
Adam/Jarrett...............12pts
Mark/Matt..................10pts
Chad/Dave..................8pts
Jake/Bo......................6pts


----------



## bassmanmark

So come down and fish your home lake...got ya. I think our schedule has a few different lakes in it. I think we like to stay relatively close to home because gas prices are over $4 and it doesn't make much sense for us to travel around the state. Nice first post btw...looks a bit like someone else whom posts on here....are you Wizardly?


----------



## bassmanmark

"deplorable human being" for making a tournament series that has tournaments close to "home". Everyone in the series lives close to "home" and that is why it is there. Originally all the tournaments were there. Why does someone that wants to get a group of guys together to fish close to home make him anything that is negative. We have a good group of guys and all the tournament would still be there if we didn't feel like Rest Haven needed a break. So all the tournaments that are just in Alum Creek or just in St. Marys...make that series a group of "deplorable human beings".... So gas at $3.50 is much less crazy than gas at $4? Either way I wouldn't drive all over Ohio to fish. Why are you even lurking on this post? If you aren't going to fish it...why do you care? If you just wanna be a douche, do it somewhere else. If you want to bring up my character please come to Pond 8 and do it in person. If not, you need to keep your trap shut. And as for padding my wallet...really...seriously really...I don't fish this series for wallet padding...I could careless about the money. I tell everyone exactly what I use before, during, and after any tournament. Good lord it's on my bow for anyone to see.


----------



## dtigers1984

Jake and I will be there. No need to get defensive Mark, your doing a fine job with the tournaments.


----------



## Tee

Ok guys that is enough. Some of you need to read the Terms of service again. 



> Conduct: No obscenities, personal attacks, character assassination, etc. will be tolerated. Bad-Mouthing, slander, or obscene words of other Internet websites will not be permitted. Any posts of this nature will be removed immediately. Posts with the sole intention of causing problems on the forums, will not be tolerated.
> 
> Read more: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/faq.php#ixzz1Kv6b7k48


This is the last warning before I close this thread.

Some of you have PMs.


----------



## bassmaniac

So, now that all that stupidity is done with, how did it go out there yesterday?


----------



## bassmanmark

It was some tough fishing...not near my results but 5+lbs won it. Sadly that was 5 fish as well. Second place was 3.5lbs or so with 3 fish and Third was 3.3lbs with one fish. We had 8 teams and most just caught one fish. Lots of beds but nothing on them. The ones that did have fish on them, were small males.


----------



## flippin fool

gotta be the weather, ladue didn't fish too well yesterday and nimisila was a little off today as well


----------



## Scum_Frog

Man I cant believe I missed all this haha. Mark when you get a chance can you post up points standings. I am excited for this next tourny. Hopefully we can get the normal 10-14 boats at this one. 

Any outsiders are welcomed to fish all tournys! Thanks!


----------



## bassmaniac

I know when I was up there last week end I coudn't believe water temps were as low as they were. About 2 weeks behind due to the cool weather this spring? If there are beds, the females are getting close. When's the next full moon?


----------



## KingFisher89

The cold water is making the fishing really tough. Hopefully we get a warm up soon so the fish move up and turn on.


----------



## Scum_Frog

ya next tourny its on....me and adam weighing in 15lb baggggg hahha.....monday tuesday wednesday sopposed to be really nice out and sunny....should help warm the water a lot.


----------



## bassmanmark

Well of course the day we picked to have the Ladue Tournament is the same time there is gonna be a Kent St. tournament there....and that is gonna be all sorts of ugly. So either we need to make it the day before...which would be the 14th or we need to move it to Wellington(for example). Thoughts?


----------



## dtigers1984

I vote for a change of day instead of location.


----------



## Scum_Frog

Well if we cant fish La Due then I vote switch location because I wouldnt be able to fish saturday morning for work since i took off the 21st for the norwalk tourny. So switch it too wellington.


----------



## flippin fool

dobass is saturday the 14th, your on for the 15th you will be fine


----------



## bassmanmark

We will be keeping the same date but the tournament location will be switched to Wellington. Start time will be 7am-1pm on May 15th.


----------



## bassmanmark

The updated results from last tournament. Rest Haven 4-30-11

1st Adam and Ricki
2nd Bo and Jake
3rd Mark and Matt
4th Conkles
5th Nagy
6th Tim and Dave
7th Chuck and Melvin
7th Tom and Kevin

Overall Points:

1st Adam and Jarrett 27pts
2nd Conkles 23pts
3rd Mark and Matt 20pts
4th Jake and Bo 18pts
5th Chad and Dave 8pts
6th Nagy 6pts
7th Tim 4pts
8th Chuck and Melvin and Tom and Kevin 0pts


----------



## dtigers1984

Is there a size/slot limit at Wellington, and if so, what is it?


----------



## Scum_Frog

Yes it is 12" on the above ground and 15" on the lower reservoir. You guys coming? Invite whomever you would like for this tourny it looks like some teams will be fishing their other series so we will be short on boats. It will be an open tourny to all!


----------



## Scum_Frog

This weeks tournament at Wellington will be open to all. Whoever would like to come its from 7-1 with a $50 per boat entry and $10 for big bass if you would like to enter. Please let me know of any questions or if you plan on attending let me know! Thanks guys!


----------



## dtigers1984

So which reservoir is the tournament on, or is it open to either one? I'm not sure if we'll be there or not. All the schedule changes are making this series tough to plan on.


----------



## Scum_Frog

There will be no more changes. Tournament is as scheduled. And both reservoirs are open to fish you just need to make sure size limit is followed! See you sunday


----------



## tdyer10

we are new so if it is an open, we will be there.


----------



## Scum_Frog

tdyer10- sounds good. Try to be there by 6:40 so boat launching isnt a mess and everything can be gone over. If you know anyone else let them know all is welcomed! Also let us know if you have any questions!


----------



## Bass Wizard

Due to high winds on Sunday, (15 mph with 30mph gusts possible out of the north) this tournament is cancelled due to the boat ramp location and will be resceduled at a later date.


----------



## Scum_Frog

Things are looking promising for saturdays tournament at Norwalk. Weather is calling for partly cloudy with a high of 70 and 6 mph winds....hopefully fishing will be back to normal and some big bags will be turned in!! This is again an open tournament....hopefully looking on quite a few boats this tournament. If you have any questons please let us know!


----------



## flippin fool

anyone fishing this don't forget you need to get a boat permit to fish norwalk. costs $5.00 at the rec center


----------



## Scum_Frog

Hey guys sorry we checked out norwalk and the water is a complete nasty muddy mess. It definitley will not be fishable by tourny time and we dont want people to have too deal with a boat permit as well. Saturdays tourny will be held at *resthaven*! NO CHANGES!! It will be easier for everyone and the fishing should be good! Sorry for any inconveniences but it will be best for everyone and plenty early in the week to practice. Goodluck and see you guys at resthaven on saturday morning!


----------



## Scum_Frog

Please be at Pond 8 parking lot by 5:30a.m to have plenty of time to inspect all boats and make time to put boats in the water. Any questions please ask and its sounding like we will have 10-12 boats! Any newcomers are still welcomed!


----------



## Bass Wizard

REALLY??????????????? 

A little dirty water and we are run right back to the pond???

See you saturday!!!!


----------



## Scum_Frog

Yup Resthaven it is!!! See you saturday with all the other boats!!! Goodluck everyone!!


----------



## flippin fool

i can understand the boat permit thing but muddy water keeping you from fishing? fish still bite really well there in muddy water. is the mogadore tourny still on or is that gonna get changed too?


----------



## dtigers1984

Scum_Frog said:


> There will be no more changes. Tournament is as scheduled. And both reservoirs are open to fish you just need to make sure size limit is followed! See you sunday


Sure there won't be any more changes?


----------



## Scum_Frog

I am not the one making the changes I am the one reporting the changes. If there is any questions comments or concerns please pm mark for further information! Thanks!


----------



## flippin fool

dtigers1984 said:


> Sure there won't be any more changes?


exactly what i was thinking


----------



## flippin fool

It truly doesn't matter...the schedule is the schedule and it's gonna stay how it is and if people can fish it; they will; if not they won't. We will have plenty of people at each tournament


this was something mark posted earlier this year. what happened to posting a schedule and sticking to it? with all these changes your gonna get people to say the hell with it and just quit coming.


----------



## Scum_Frog

The problem is when you have people like you, conkles, nagy and more fishing multiple series.....we base our tourny's thinking all you guys will be at each one....not like some tournaments when u fish your other series and not ours and only 4 boats are going to show up.....not worth the 45 min drive or longer for some. 

I'm not saying its a bad or wrong thing to fish diff tourny series....but when you do is causes changes in our schedule because we have to 'tend' towards your guys! Trust me none of us want to change a tourny date, time or anything its harder for everyone and especially us who are trying to please everyone.


----------



## flippin fool

Scum_Frog said:


> The problem is when you have people like you, conkles, nagy and more fishing multiple series.....we base our tourny's thinking all you guys will be at each one....not like some tournaments when u fish your other series and not ours and only 4 boats are going to show up.....not worth the 45 min drive or longer for some.
> 
> I'm not saying its a bad or wrong thing to fish diff tourny series....but when you do is causes changes in our schedule because we have to 'tend' towards your guys! Trust me none of us want to change a tourny date, time or anything its harder for everyone and especially us who are trying to please everyone.


hahahahahaha.......sorry mark knows we only fish sundays, beside this originally was supposed to be all on saturdays. so who exactly are you guys "tending" too?


----------



## puterdude

All of you have been warned over and over again.This is a result of your own doing.


----------

